# Lily Pipe for Juwel Rio 180



## Simon jones (26 Aug 2013)

Can anybody help? I'm trying to source a lily pipe for my juwel rio 180. I'm not having much luck!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

Hi Simon! Are you using the hood that comes with the rio? I have a rio 125, and modified the hood to accommodate lilly pipes. Aquarium plant food sell borneo wild lilly pipes, intake and outflow. I cut two holes in the hood at one end, and used my external filters pipe work to connect to the borneo wild lilly pipes. I can post a picture if you want to see? 

Heres a link to the borneo wild lilly pipes BorneoWild Lily Pipes


----------



## Simon jones (26 Aug 2013)

Hi Lee,
Thanks for the reply. I'm not using the hood, as i have an OTT luminaire. All the pipes i've seen so far are too short to reach the waterline. I'll have a look at the link. a pic would be great!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

Hi Simon! I have heard of people removing the brace on the juwel rio, which would allow you to raise the water level in the tank. You could then use pretty much any lilly pipe you like. I think this is George famers old rio 125 Juwel Rio 125 - Planted Chit Chat  - Tropical Fish Forums with all the trim removed. As you can see from the link, the water line is right at the top.


----------



## Simon jones (2 Sep 2013)

I'd be too worried about bowing! Eeek.


----------

